# stickies



## Indoril Nerevar

All NVIDIA drivers are available for download from this page. Simply select the product type, series, model, operating system and language, and click "Search". The page will take you to the latest drivers available. To save you some time and effort, below are links to most of the available driver versions, for most Windows operating systems. Since almost all NVIDIA video cards currently in use can be run by drivers from the 80 series or later, drivers from the 70 series and earlier have not been included. If you want to download a driver from one of those earlier series, you can find them all from the archive links near the bottom of the page.


*190 Series*

*Windows XP:*

195.62
191.07
190.62
190.38

*Windows Server/XP 64-bit:*

195.62
191.07
190.62
190.38

*Windows 7/Vista 32-bit:*

195.62
191.07
190.62
190.38

*Windows 7/Vista 64-bit:*

195.62
191.07
190.62
190.38

*Supported Cards:*
GeForce 2xx
GeForce 1xx
GeForce 9xxx
GeForce 8xxx
GeForce 7xxx
GeForce 6xxx
(Check list of models on driver download page to verify your model is supported.)


*180 Series*

*Windows XP/2000:*
186.18
185.85
182.50
182.08
182.06
181.22
181.20
180.48

*Windows Server/XP 64-bit:*
186.18
185.85
182.50
182.08
182.06
181.22
181.20
180.48

*Windows Vista 32-bit:*
186.18
185.85
182.50
182.08
182.06
181.22
181.20
180.48

*Windows Vista 64-bit:*
186.18
185.85
182.50
182.08
182.06
181.22
181.20
180.48

*Windows 7 32-bit:*
186.18
185.85

*Windows 7 64-bit:*
186.18
185.85

*Notes:*
Several people have reported that the 186.18 version drivers are a bit buggy. If you are finding this, switch back to the 185.85 version.

*Supported Cards:*
GeForce 2xx
GeForce 1xx
GeForce 9xxx
GeForce 8xxx
GeForce 7xxx
GeForce 6xxx
(Check list of models on driver download page to verify your model is supported.)


*170 Series*

*Windows XP/2000:*
178.24
178.13
177.41
175.16
174.74

*Windows Server/XP 64-bit:*
178.24
178.13
177.41
175.16
174.74

*Windows Vista 32-bit:*
178.24
178.13
177.41
175.16
174.74

*Windows Vista 64-bit:*
178.24
178.13
177.41
175.16
174.74

*Notes:*
The 174.74 version supports a very limited number of models. If you want to use this version, make sure you check the support list first.

*Supported Cards:*
GeForce GTX280
GeForce GTX260
GeForce 9xxx
GeForce 8xxx
GeForce 7xxx
GeForce 6xxx
GeForce 5xxx FX
(Check list of models on driver download page to verify your model is supported.)


*160 Series*

*Windows XP/2000:*
169.21
162.72
162.65

*Windows Server/XP 64-bit:*
169.21

*Windows Vista 32-bit:*
169.25

*Windows Vista 64-bit:*
169.25

*Notes:*
The 160 series drivers were the first series to completely remove the older NVIDIA control panel, and use only the new version. People used to tinkering with the older NVIDIA drivers will likely find it a little difficult to use the new Control Panel.

*Supported Cards:*
GeForce 8xxx
GeForce 7xxx
GeForce 6xxx
GeForce 5xxx FX
(Check list of models on driver download page to verify your model is supported.)


*90 Series*

*Windows XP/2000:*
97.92
97.44
97.02
94.24
93.71
91.85
91.47
91.31

*Windows Server/XP 64-bit:*
97.94
97.92
97.44
93.71
91.47
91.31

*Notes:*
The 90 series were the first drivers to include the new NVIDIA Control Panel. As the introduction series for the NCP, they also included the older version control panel, allowing users to choose which one to use. The early versions had many problems, but most issues were fixed by the 93.71 version. Quad-SLI and some 7xxx series cards *require* 90 series drivers or higher.

*Supported Cards:*
GeForce 88xx
GeForce 7xxx
GeForce 6xxx
GeForce 5xxx PCX
GeForce 5xxx FX
GeForce 4xxx MX
(Check list of models on driver download page to verify your model is supported.)


*80 Series*

*Windows XP/2000:*
84.21
81.98
81.95
81.94
81.85

*Windows Server/XP 64-bit:*
84.25
81.98
81.95
81.94

*Notes:*
The 80 series drivers were known to be very stable (particularly the 81.98 and 84.21 versions), and were often used in preference to the 90 series, until the 93.71 version was released.

*Supported Cards:*
GeForce 7xxx (except some models - see 90 series)
GeForce 6xxx
GeForce 5xxx
GeForce 4xxx
GeForce 3xxx
GeForce 2xxx
(Check list of models on driver download page to verify your model is supported.)


*Driver Archives*

Windows XP/2000 Archive
Windows Server/XP 64-bit Archive
Drivers for Windows Vista start at the 160 series.
Drivers for Windows 7 start at the 180 series.


*Note on installing drivers*

When installing video card drivers, it is very important that you follow the correct procedure, as outlined below. Incorrectly installed drivers will cause just as much trouble as faulty drivers.

*1.* Uninstall any video drivers you currently have, through Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs.
(Those using Windows Vista or Windows 7 can skip Step 1, as it is done automatically at Step 4.)
*2.* Restart your system, and boot into VGA Mode (tap F8 while the system is starting, and select VGA Mode from the list).
*3.* Disable any antivirus programs you have.
*4.* Install the new drivers.
*5.* Restart your system again.

While not absolutely necessary, using a program such as Driver Cleaner when removing the old drivers is also a good idea. Driver Cleaner is available here and here.


----------



## Cellus

*ATI Drivers*

*(APRIL 18, 2008) NOTE FOR USERS WITH AGP RADEON CARDS:* AMD ATI has released a hotfix for users with AGP Radeon cards (PCIe users not worry) having issues with DirectX-based games failing to properly launch under Windows XP and Vista here. Please note this hotfix is not supported by AMD ATI, and should only be installed by users with the applicable issue as documented in the above link. If you do not have this problem, please do not install this hotfix.

*UPDATED APRIL 4, 2008*

It is not uncommon for problems with ATI cards and their drivers to come up on these boards. While ATI has been constantly striving to improve the stability and compatibility of its drivers, there have been times where a new driver release has been unstable. This is not an exclusive problem with ATI drivers - NVIDIA drivers have had this problem on occasion as well (see our NVIDIA Drivers thread above). Given complications due to driver/card complexity, a diverse range of systems, and deadline pressure, it happens. This thread will attempt to keep you up-to-date as to what drivers have proven to be stable and not based on reports from the general user populace. If you have the latest stable drivers and are still having issues with stability, Alternative Modified Drivers are available as shown later in this post.
NOTE: The drivers listed are geared towards ATI's Radeon line of video cards. FireGL/MV, Rage, and IGP (Integrated Graphics Ports - onboards) will need to refer to their respective drivers on the official AMD ATI website.
When installing new drivers make sure to uninstall the previous ones using the ATI Uninstaller Utility in Add/Remove Programs or run the Omega Drivers uninstaller respectively, followed by installing the new drivers in Safe Mode (press <F8> repeatedly during boot to gain access to the selection screen).

*As of April 4/08*, the latest official Catalyst drivers for Windows XP and Vista is *Catalyst v8.3*.
Reports have shown these drivers to be stable. Version 8.3 is considered a major release by ATI, which introduces several new features and improvements.

Introduction for support of the new CrossFireX Quad, supporting 3 to 4 GPUs running together in CrossFireX Quad mode (Windows Vista only).
Support for Hybrid(tm) Graphics has also been introduced for those running an AMD 780G IGP or ATI Radeon HD 3400 video card (Windows Vista only).
WHQL certified driver support for DirectX 10.1 introduced from Windows Vista SP1 for the ATI Radeon HD 3000 series has also been included. 
Proper Anti-aliasing (AA) support for Unreal Engine 3-based games running with DirectX 9, as well custom AA filters while applications running in CrossFire Super Anti-aliasing mode in DirectX 9 has been introduced. 
The ATI CCC now supports HydraVision in Windows Vista. 
GPU accelerated scaling for widescreen LCDs as well as Advanced Video Quality controls in the CCC is now in. 
Tessellation is now supported for the ATI Radeon HD 3800, and a _vast_ plethora of minor performance improvements and other fixes has been thrown in the mix as the cherry on top.
Catalyst Drivers Support page - Download your drivers here.

Models Supported with Catalyst v8.3:
Radeon HD 3800 through to standard 9500 series.
All-in-Wonder (AIW) X1900, X1800, X800, X600, 2006 Edition, 9800, and 9600 series.

Models NOT Supported with Catalyst v8.3:
Radeon 9250 to 7000 series
All All-in-Wonder (AIW) models within above range.
See Catalyst v6.5 for support of these models.

_If your card is pre-9500,_ the latest stable version that supports your model is *Catalyst v6.5*

Catalyst v6.5 - Windows XP

*Alternative Modified Drivers*

ATI officially recognizes the modified Omega Drivers to be an excellent alternative to their own. Angel "Omegadrive" Trinidad works on these in his spare time, tweaking settings and replacing parts with more stable ones to create his Omega Drivers. As an added bonus they currently support all ATI Radeon cards including all Mobile Radeons from M6 and up. They also replace the bloated and sometimes unstable Catalyst Control Center (CCC) with ATI Tray Tools.

*As of April 4/08*, the latest Omega Drivers for Windows XP are based on *Catalyst 7.12 (4.8.442).*
Reports have shown these drivers to be stable

Due to loss of support for legacy Radeon chipsets from ATI, the Omega Drivers no longer support Radeon (including Mobility variants) 9250 to 7000. The latest Omega Drivers which support these legacy chipsets is Catalyst 6.5 (3.8.252) which you can download at the Omega Drivers archive section linked below.

Omega Drivers Catalyst v7.12 (4.8.442) - Windows XP - MIRROR LINKS

Omega Drivers - Windows XP - ARCHIVE

-----
Obligatory Disclaimer: I nor TSF make any assurances on the actual stability or compatibility of the drivers listed above, so use them at your own risk.


----------



## linderman

nice material


----------

